# Longmen Grottoes in Henan Province, China



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2014)

Interesting pictures of Longmen Grottoes on the banks of the Yi River in Henan Province, China.  http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/12/longmen-grottoes-china.html


----------



## AprilT (Dec 17, 2014)

Very cool.  I don't suppose they have an elevator.


----------

